# RS-3 kitbash FINISHED!!



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

My 1/24th scale, narrow gauge RS-3 kitbash is finally finished! It's been well over three months since I started it. Here's what it looked like before I started -- a stock, Aristocraft RS-3:












And this is what it looks like now:




































Here's a YouTube video showing it in action on my In-ko-pah Railroad:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJvAk3onISY 


And here are some more photos:





















































In addition to changing its appearance, I also installed an Aristocraft "Revolution" r/c receiver, a Phoenix PB9 sound board, and custom headlights.

This project took a LOT longer than I'd expected but it was a lot of fun, and I learned a lot along the way. Now that's it's finished I feel much more confidant about my modeling abilities. 

There are a couple things I should have done differently. For instance, I didn't realize until too late, that the headlights are only slightly higher than the top of the handrails. I should have made the hood a little taller, and maybe made the handrails a wee bit shorter. Also, the weathering was originally intended to be a bit more subtle, but I had trouble achieving a "slightly dusty/sooty" look using thin washes of acrylic paints. An airbrush would have been more effective. But the final, heavier weathering was easier to achieve, and turned out reasonably well.

Many, many thanks to the folks on various forums who offered advice and tips, especially when it came to the electronics -- an area where I am typically in over my head. 


.


----------



## RRwannabe (Jan 20, 2009)

Impressive!!!! Think I'm going to try my hand at modeling something here pretty soon.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Now that's it's finished I feel much more confidant about my modeling abilities. 
...said Beethoven after finishing his 6th symphony...  

I especially like the retractable front coupler. Much more aerodynamic that way. Seriously, that turned out great. I've enjoyed watching your progress on this one, and it's been well worth the wait. You might try weathering powders along the top to get that dull, sooty look you're after. Bragdons makes a nice grimy "soot black," though I'd like to find something that's more of a pure black, especially for smokeboxes and diesel exhaust. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks! Heheh, I tried modifying a Kadee coupler I had on hand but it didn't work out, so I have to order some different ones. In the meantime I'm just using the original AC coupler on the rear. 

How well do those powders hold up to handling?


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Just clear coat over the powders and they're locked in for good.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Really marvelous Ray, beautiful work. It looks great on the line


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Great job Ray! I think you nailed it. BTW great looking layout! 
Best, Ted


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Fantastic job, Ray. She's a beauty. Well done..


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Very nice Ray, job well done. 

Michael


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Ray, is there ANY endeavor that you have entered into that you HAVEN'T mastered? I wish more people could see your layout in person. It is truly a masterpiece. Your little people, your buildings, your video production, and now your locomotive conversion prove that you are truly a very special person. We can't wait to see what you'll come up with next.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The Bragdon's powders have what they describe as a "pressure-sensitive adhesive" mixed in with the powder as a binder. They hold up rather well to handling, and you don't need an overspray. That's advantageous for weathering because you can add the dust and grime over a glossy-ish surface, and you maintain the contrast between the dust and the surface below, whereas if you sprayed with a clear coat of some kind, the entire surface would take on that single sheen. The powders do "stick" better to slightly satin finishes, though I've found that using them in conjunction with washes--even after you've wiped the wash off the side of something to keep the surface "clean"--is sufficient to give it enough to grab onto. They might not enjoy getting pounded by rain, so if you're using them on buildings, I'd clear-coat them. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray, I have enjoyed following your progress with this, and the end result really captures the feel of larger narrow gauge diesels. Think WP&Y. 

Regarding the Bragden powders, my rolling stock is handled frequently and runs outdoors behind live steam engines, and the powders have held up fine. As has been mentioned before, clearcoating for added durability removes much of the weathered effect, so I apply the powders after any clearcoat, not the other way around. 

Again, an excellent builder's log. 

Larry


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

One suggestion Ray, your bridges are very detailed, but you need to add Garden Metal models cat walks w/o the railings instead of stock euro ties. 
Love engine.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks, everyone! 

Marty, redoing the track across the trestles is on my long to-do list. I've never been happy with them the way they are but it was a way to get things up and running. I just haven't figured out yet how to do it the way I want it.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great Ray. I used a Kadee 830 on my RS-3, little surgery, but not much.


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

*Looks really impresive!*


*Glad to see all that time and effort paid off* 
*It is great to see some narrow gauge diesels.*


*Alec.*



My blog- http://alec-railroad.blogspot.com// - D&RGW in Lancashire, England


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Ray, 

Very nice work, the finsihed product looks great!!! 

Michael


----------



## trainguy111 (Sep 7, 2010)

Since this is narrow gauge, would this be a NGRS-3?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By trainguy111 on 10 Jan 2011 05:58 AM 
Since this is narrow gauge, would this be a NGRS-3?




Probably! something like that..although probably not "NG"..
there arent a lot of narrow gauge diesels, and really none that are simply "regauged standard gauge versions"..
so there is very little precident..GE made a lot of narrow gauge locos, and Alco made a few for the White Pass..
and there are narrow gauge diesels all over Europe and the rest of the world..but they have all kinds of model designations..
but I dont believe there are ANY narrow gauge diesels that have "model names" that are anything close to their standard gauge sisters..

NGRS-3 would work! although IMO, if such a loco existed in reality, it would probably get a "DL" model name, like the White pass locomotives..
although its Ray's engine..he can call it whatever he likes! 

Scot


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Jut one word:*SUPERB! *


----------

